# Is this really the most successful surface warship ever



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

This picture of ss Greenbrier was taken in Hull possibly before 1933 while she was a banana hauler.
From research so far I'm being led to the conclusion that this is the Hilfskreuzer sms Moewe the WWI German warship that sank more than 50 allied ships making it the most successful surface warship of all time.
Originally the d/s Pungo, it was taken over by the German navy and disguised to hide guns fitted on the main deck fore and aft. We thought it was definitely not cricket at the time.
She was taken as war reparations and sailed as the Greenbrier until 1933 when she was sold back to the Germans and renamed Midgard.
She later became the Oldenburg and was used as food transport by the German occupying forces in Norway during WW2.
In April 1945 she took shelter in a fjord at Valdheim and was sunk by rockets fired by Beaufighters.
Apparently the wreck is still there and is in reasonable condition. The following is a site about the vessel and there is a link to another site detailing the dive
http://www.smsmoewe.com/
My question is - Was there another Greenbrier? Does anyone have other pictures of the Greenbrier or the other incarnations? I would like to compare details before I say yes it is the Moewe (Wave)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I once read that the most successful ship was the German Raider of World War1 was the "Seeadler" her prior name was the American Clipper "Pass Of Balmaha" The captain was Count Felex von Luckner. How true it is I have no idea.
John.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Apparently everybody remembers the Seeadler because of the mystique of a clipper ship being used as a commerce raider.
For those interested http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/index.html is excellent on lots of maritime subjects and covers the actions of the Moewe in some detail.
The problem I have with the pic attached to my post is the cranes on the right hand side. They look a bit modern for pre 1933! (EEK)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

I beleive that this is E&F's GREENBRIER (2) built as PUNGO 1914 for F.Laeisz of Hamburg, transferred to Navy as PUNGO HD10 1915, renamed MOEWE as armed merchant cruiser (commerce raider) & made 2 succesful raiding voyages. Beleived to have been renamed PUNGO 1919 to British war shipping controller, 1920 to E&F as GREENBRIER (2) & 1933 as OLDENBURG to Midgard Deutsches Seeverkhers thereafter to Union Handels in 1936 & the German Navy in 1939. (all UFC constituents).

A couple of years ago I had some correspondence with a Norwegian gentleman who had a ship's bell engraved GRRENBRIER which his father, a diver, had liberated from a wreck he was demolishing at Vadheimfjord in the early 1950s. This demolition is chronicled elsewhwere. I wonder what happened to the PUNGO bell - I ofted visited the Laeisz office on business in the 90s where they had a small museum of Laiesz artifacts but do not remember seeing the bell. My feeling is that may have been taken by Count von Schlodian, her wartime captain, prior to the ship being handed to the British.

GREENBRIER (1) of 1893 was acquired by E&F from the Chesapeake & Ohio S.S. Co., Furness Withy, managers, in 1902. She was one of 4 purchased at the same time & were converted from cattle carriers to banana carriers by E&F when purchased. She was later transferred to Tropical Fruit S.S. Co., (UFC) in 1910 & finally to Coast S.S. Co., of the USA in 1915 & was sunk by a mine off Holland on 2nd April 1915.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Tony

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. (Applause) 

Try this
http://www.ssmounttemple.com/oldexp/olden05a.htm
for the latest in the Pungo/Moewe/Greenbrier/Oldenburg saga
(Thumb)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Marconi & many thanks.

The bell issue is very interesting. GREENBRIER is recovered as is MOWE without umlaut but what happened to the PUNGO bell. I've lost my contacts with Laeisz over the years which is a shame as I am sure that someone there would know. Did you know that Laeisz built the last great sailing ship, I think it was the PADUA, now KRUZENSHTERN in 1926? An illustrious company! When the last of the Laeisz's sold the company in the late 1980s they did not sell the house flag & the new proprietors put a couple of stars onto it in order to change it enough to be able to use it. I have a Laeisz tie that was given to me by Nick Schoes, one of the partners who purchased the company. I never wear it as I have forgotten how to tie the knot!!!

My main interests are (pure) reefers & four-five masted sailers; both ships & barques. I also have a penchant for brigs & Herreschoff designs.

Keep CQing my friend,
Tony


----------

